# Pounds or Euros?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Were on the Stena ferry across to holland, wanting to buy something by card in the shop and noticed they are asking which currency you wish to pay in, £'s or euros.
I know you should always pay in the local currency but what about ferries?

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is cash on board in sterling or €? If it's £, pay in £s, or vice versa


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

bognormike said:


> is cash on board in sterling or €? If it's £, pay in £s, or vice versa


Travelled to Hook of Holland with Stena in July. You can pay at bar/restaurant with either £ or €.

I was travelling to Germany via landbridge across the UK. So was happy that my Irish euros were excepted


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks mike, the prices are all displayed in euros so Assuming that's what the ships currency is but I'll ask when we go back to the shop. Grouse ain't a bad price, so might treat myself.

Pete


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Depends on what prices vs rate/commission is being charged!


Remember that if you pay by Credit Card the exchange rate may be very different!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

krustyhoor said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > is cash on board in sterling or €? If it's £, pay in £s, or vice versa
> ...


sorry I meant to say what prices were displayed - as Pete has commented, it would appear to be €'s


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I used the same route a couple of weeks ago - be careful, they do know how to charge for food and drink - very expensive in my opinion. The shop didn't have much in terms of good value either. 

Best thing to do is pick up the largest Toblerone on display and see what happens - I thought they were going to make my grandson walk the plank - they went apesh#t!!

Recommend booking a day cabin for the journey back - 27euros, but has shower, TV etc. The trip is long enough to have a good snooze, shower and eat (your own food) away from all the noise.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, just bought a bottle of whiskey, paid by card and you can only pay by euros with a card. It was cash sales where they were asking how you want to pay after all that. false alarm :roll: 

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Always pay in the local currency. We were in Auchan Boulogne recently and when we paid by card we were asked if we wanted to pay in euros or sterling. Paid in euros as I didn't know the if the exchange rate offered by the supermarket was competitive or not. I suppose a ferry is different but if you know the stering price beforehand then it doesn't matter. I always think that when items are dual priced at Eurotunnel and on the ferries then the exchange rate is stacked in the favour of the operator


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

both vessels on the Hoek van Holland-Harwich route are operated by Stena Line BV, situated in The Netherlands. So the on-board currency, the "local currency", would be Euro. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

££££££££££££££. No doubt.

Jackeen


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

go for euros everytime! else the Trader/ shopkeeper, puts his own idea of the exchange rate on your bill. Insist on Euros, you'll win everytime!


----------

